# MKIV Jetta Retrofit Wiring Help!



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm nearly finished with a set of retrofits, but I'm having some issues with the wiring. First I was using a 9007 harness from TRS and had all sorts of trouble with it. They sent me a new relay and some other misc. things and nothing seemed to work. I got sick of it and decided to build my own harness.
I'm finished with the harness and I only have one issue with it. When I turn the headlights on, the bi-xenon shutters open and the high beams turn on. When I turn on the high beams, the shutters close and I get the low beams. I'm pretty sure I just mixed two wires around, but I'd like to verify that before I start hacking the harness up.
I used Mr. Appleton's wiring diagram:








Do I just need to switch around the yellow and blue wires at the bulb connector? It seems like that's the problem, but I'm not very savvy with electrical stuff. I think I interpreted the harness from the male side of the connector.
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I switched around the yellow and blue wires at the bulb connector. The shutters open when I flick the high beam as they should. The indicator in the dash finally functions normally, but now the ballasts are not receiving power so the bulbs to not illuminate.
This is so damn frustrating.


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got it! I mixed up a wire when I jumpered the high beams.


----------

